# something i dont know about turbos..



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

is there actually a way to get from 1,2,3,4,5,6, PSI, or is there a minimum amount of 6psi boost coming from the turbo... well boost is limiteid by the wastegate.. so... better question.. does the wastegate have a minimum amount of boost it has to push?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

huh? do you mean, is there a minimum of boost required to compress the wg spring to actuate it?

I really wouldn't run any less than 5-6psi on any turbo, but some turbos aren't even efficient yet at that low a setting.

maybe I'm not understanding your question?


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

im just asking, due to i dont know, can a turbo actually be set from 1-max PSI.


----------



## Chillboy (Oct 8, 2003)

Set 1-max? You mean put a 1 psi spring in the WG and run a boost controller to control it opening? Like Mike said it would useless to have low boost under the efficiency of your turbo, that far under it anyways. You'll prob want a higher psi spring even for low boost app's. I have an 11lb spring in my SpecV so I'm looking at replacing it with prob a 5-6lb spring for more flexablity. Is that where you're going with this?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

it won't even be noticeable, probably not efficient either, but I guess anything is possible.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Honestly it would take some work to do it. Most internal WG's will not adjust that low and it would be a complete waste on an aftermarket WG. I know you were asking for reference but is there a reason you would want to do this? 

It is VERY easy to drive a turbo car around without making ANY boost. In fact driving normally (my driving style) and shifting before 4 grand without flooring it the car does not make any boost. It's similar to having a naturally aspirated car.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Its pretty easy actually, you have to change the spring in the wastegate... however when you have the psi set so low on the wastegate it will crack really early...


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

I think the ebay elctronic turbocharger would fit you right.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i know you only asked so you can find out...but WHY get a turbo and set it to 1psi...to saY yoou have a turbo?


----------



## Darren (Jan 28, 2004)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> i know you only asked so you can find out...but WHY get a turbo and set it to 1psi...to saY yoou have a turbo?


I don't think you guys get it. It sounds like this person is merely asking if a turbo is infinitely adjustable. I.e., not that you *would* want to set your boost level at 1 psi, but whether or not you *could* start at 1 psi and then go to 2, and then 3, and so on.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

yeah and i told him already its simple as changing the springs in the wastegate... see above^^^


----------



## NismoSS (Nov 6, 2003)

i want a guide for installing a Turbo , parts , non kits please,,


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

NismoSS said:


> i want a guide for installing a Turbo , parts , non kits please,,



like what...a kit would explain everything...just dont install what you dont have


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

NismoSS said:


> i want a guide for installing a Turbo , parts , non kits please,,


try www.search.com


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

lol, it was just for refference, i havent been keeping up with this post.. anywho, yes, i was just wondering if the turbo was "infiantely" adjustable.. i know the internal wastegates can only push so much... boost controllers own that issue.. just a little F-M-I i guess..


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

ok i undertand...you didnt wanna actually put the psi at 1...but wanted to know if it was possible..ok...gotcha


----------

